# SP Tropin or Vermotropin



## 2112jiu (Dec 11, 2018)

Looking to gain energy, faster recovery and heal a recent injury.  Any suggestions, thoughts on which one to use?  Thanks.


----------



## Merlin (Dec 11, 2018)

How about time, diet and proper training?


----------



## snake (Dec 11, 2018)

I know nothing about either but I would like to applaud your skills. Fist post and you can do a POLL? I still can't do that and I have been here for some time.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 11, 2018)

snake said:


> I know nothing about either but I would like to applaud your skills. Fist post and you can do a POLL? I still can't do that and I have been here for some time.



Welcome to SI, stick around, make friends!


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 11, 2018)

you have the cart ahead of the horse buddy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2018)

They both claim to be GH. If the label is accurate effects should be similar. The bigger question is are you being sold real GH? Highly unlikely. A lot of fakes out there.


----------



## Jin (Dec 11, 2018)

Is Vermotropin for pests?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2018)

tillertropin vs kirklandtropin


----------



## Javi (Dec 14, 2018)

I’m sorry but my first hgh cycle was China shit, after getting my hands on real pharma USA gh. Day night difference with visible results in just a week. If you can’t get real gh fda aproved don’t even bother!!


----------



## Spongy (Dec 14, 2018)

Javi said:


> I’m sorry but my first hgh cycle was China shit, after getting my hands on real pharma USA gh. Day night difference with visible results in just a week. If you can’t get real gh fda aproved don’t even bother!!



disagree.  if you get legitimate shit from China it's fine.  Sure, not as good as US Pharma, but it does the trick.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 14, 2018)

Spongy said:


> disagree.  if you get legitimate shit from China it's fine.  Sure, not as good as US Pharma, but it does the trick.



correct, stuff from China, if real, is still GH and will work......But US pharma is miles ahead of it.


----------



## Javi (Dec 15, 2018)

Spongy said:


> disagree.  if you get legitimate shit from China it's fine.  Sure, not as good as US Pharma, but it does the trick.


Kigtropin!!


----------

